# Has anybody bought from aquatic plant man? If so, how was your experience?



## Koish (10 mo ago)

Was looking for affordable aquarium plants to buy online. Came across aquatic plant man. I'm kind of skeptical, and want to make sure people have actually bought from there. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great seller! I purchased some anubias and bucephalandra from him a little over a year ago. Everything arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

He's legit, he actually used to post here pretty frequently when this place was more active, you can probably find his threads and see all the good reviews.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Jimmy is great to deal with , prices are reasonable and he has some uncommon and rare things you won't typically find in store.


----------



## johnhok (9 mo ago)

I've picked up several plants (Bucephelandra mini, pogostoman gayi, christmas moss) from him in Markham. Great products and seller.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Great guy to deal with


----------

